
Soulver – Notepad, meet calculator - tosh
https://soulver.app/
======
daturkel
I personally use Numi, which is very similar. I like the ability to assign
variables and reuse them (and change the value of the variable on the fly,
instantly redoing all other calculations).

[https://numi.io/](https://numi.io/)

~~~
jonstaab
Seconded (though I'm tentatively switching to dc[0], reverse polish notation
ftw), can anyone who has used both Numi and Soulver point out the differences
between the two? They look super similar to me.

[0]
[https://www.computerhope.com/unix/udc.htm](https://www.computerhope.com/unix/udc.htm)

~~~
marklgr
I like dc too, and wrote this plugin for Vim: [https://github.com/fcpg/vim-
colddeck](https://github.com/fcpg/vim-colddeck)

The power of old tools :)

~~~
dmix
For me the currency conversion, easy ‘totalling’, syntax highlighting, and
mixing Markdown text inline (which gets ignored) is the key feature for these
notepad/numi apps.

These still could be done in Vim but it’s more than just a unixy calculator or
text-editor spreadsheet.

~~~
marklgr
To each his own I guess. As far as I'm concerned, I'm mainly interested in the
one-column spreadsheet, tweaking a few input rows and checking how it impacts
some other rows. I still use instacalc from time to time, but now I often
reach for vim instead.

------
dljsjr
I've been using Soulver for ages, I have Soulver 2 from the Mac App Store.
It's a terrific little scratch pad, I love the ability to naturally interleave
notes/language with arithmetic. I was unaware that there was a Soulver 3,
however, as apparently they are no longer using the MAS as a distribution
channel. Just a little top level note for anybody else like me that came here
off the vague title alone and wasn't aware of Soulver 3.

~~~
kennethfriedman
And another FYI: Soulver 2 is still available on the Mac App Store for $9.
Whereas Soulver 3 is on their website for $30.

~~~
ancorevard
Why would anyone buy Soulver outside the Mac App Store? Any compelling new
features that warrants the higher price and risk?

~~~
gumby
> Why would anyone buy [any app] outside the Mac App Store?

I almost never buy an app from the Mac App Store when it's also available
directly. I'd rather that the developer gets to keep the extra 30%.

Free apps I typically get from the store when available for the convenience of
the updating system (though sparkle has made non-app store app updating pretty
painless).

I don't find v3 a compelling upgrade _for me_ but will upgrade anyway once
syncing to iOS works again (important feature for me) just to support the dev.

~~~
sovande
> I almost never buy an app from the Mac App Store when it's also available
> directly.

Unpopular opinion, but I always try to buy Apps from the Mac App Store. It is
easy to purchase and with buyer protection. You can easily install the app on
another Mac and it updates automatically and all my apps are in the same place
with just one account. But most importantly, Mac App Store Apps must run in a
sandbox which is much more secure, than just downloading an app from the
internet which might run with root privileges on your Mac.

I did purchase Soulver 3 though because I wanted to support the developer as I
have been using Soulver 2 almost daily for 10 years. But sure enough, the in-
app purchase experience did not work and crashed when going to PayPal. Ended
up purchasing through the web-site. The downside now, is that my Soulver 3 App
has megabytes of Paddle API frameworks embedded in it that is not used, and
Little Snitch reports that Soulver 3 tries to connect to paddle 2 times every
freaking time I start the app. Very annoying and unnecessary.

Soulver 3 has actually been a bit of a disappointment. They rewrote the parser
and math engine in Swift and a lot of functionality has been lost in the
process. I'm sure this will be addressed in further releases, but for now, it
has no iCloud sharing and you cannot share documents with the iOS app. Bit
flicking operators does not work anymore, which was so useful for programming.
It has gained support for date time calculation which is very nice, like
'today + 30 days', but Numi does this better and also has a 'now' variable for
current time you can do calculations with. The new Soulver 3 UI could be
better and I especially find it annoying that the window has a rather large
fixed min-width and I also don't like the different color for the right
column. Numi is a a copy of Soulver, but has bypassed the original.
Unfortunately, I found Numi after I purchased Soulver 3, but I have ditched
Soulver 3 for Numi. Numi has more functionality, looks much better and has
fewer bugs. Edit: I don't like that Numi is not available on the App Store
either. Numi is created by a developer from Belarus, which is a country only
slightly better than DPRK and I would very much like to have Numi in a
sandbox.

~~~
dnikolaeu
Ha-ha. ))) C' mon man! So superficial about Belarus. )) I just don't want to
bother with MAS, so it's much easier to automate all stuff. Btw all recent
updates are notarized.

~~~
sovande
> I just don't want to bother with MAS, so it's much easier to automate all
> stuff.

That might sound good to you, but not to your users. Please put it in a
sandbox and on the MAS. There is no reason for a calculator to _not_ run in a
sandbox. Discoverability and sales will probably improve as well on the App
Store. I for one, would purchase in an instance, whereas now the only purchase
option is a paddle (sic) preorder button.

> Btw all recent updates are notarized.

That is nice.

------
jwr
The problem I have with this type of app is that I am never sure what will
work and what will not. It's "natural language" only after you learn which
subset of language the app actually understands.

I still can't find anything that beats my HP 50g (either physical or running
in one of the emulators) for just about any kind of computation involving
several pieces of data. For more data, a spreadsheet is really hard to beat.

~~~
filmgirlcw
I mean, I use PCalc[1] all the time too, but I love Soulver b/c unlike Excel
—- which is great but can be a lot —- it’s super easy to just jot stuff down
and have it calculated, just like a spreadsheet.

You’re not wrong on the syntax stuff, but as long as the math operations are
there, it’ll do what you want. The special stuff for currency or other
conversions isn’t very hard to get the hang of once you start using an app.

Really, the frustrating thing is when I’m on a machine that’s not mine and I
hit my Soulver system-wide shortcut and can’t open up my scratchpad. But
that’s my problem.

[1]: [https://www.pcalc.com/](https://www.pcalc.com/)

------
gabipurcaru
I wrote [https://dedo.io/](https://dedo.io/) as a web version of this, since
there's no good equivalent for linux

~~~
keroro
Have you seen NaSC?

[https://parnold-x.github.io/nasc/](https://parnold-x.github.io/nasc/)

~~~
jszymborski
Wow, that seems super cool.

A little tangential, but also really cool how elementary os is really coming
to be the MacOS alternative it has set out to be.

------
filmgirlcw
I’ve been using Soulver for like 12 years and it’s one of my favorite and
most-used apps.

There was a huge amount of time between Soulver 2 and 3 so I gladly paid for
version 3 (even though it doesn’t sync with iOS which isn’t a big deal, and
some features haven’t made their way over so I still keep 2 installed).

There might be decent alternatives but at this point, I’m so used to Soulver I
don’t want anything else. Plus, the new Alfred workflow is really good.

~~~
frereubu
Me too, but don't you find the way Soulver 3 manages documents a bit weird? I
much preferred the old way where you could save document wherever you wanted,
whereas version 3 seems to want to control all of that for you. Unlike the
previous version I couldn't wrap my head around how it was supposed to work
quickly, and went back to version 2. I was happy to pay for a new version just
to make sure Soulver isn't abandoned because my working life would be
noticeably more difficult without it.

~~~
filmgirlcw
Yeah it took me a bit of time and I admit I still use 2 a lot but I’m trying
to force myself to use 3. I think part of it is the 9 years or whatever that I
used 2.

------
jhallenworld
My editor JOE has a built-in calculator equivalent to a Casio scientific: for
example it can do statistics (sum, count, average, standard deviation) on a
block of numbers you select in the edit buffer. I use this all the time.

In another project, I wrote a preprocessor for TeX- somewhat like Markdown, so
that you can make TeX documents with an easier syntax. One of its features is
a built-in calculator/spreadsheet. The idea is that \\{1+2+3} is expanded with
6. You can also assign and reference variables \\{a=3}. If these appear in a
table, you can reference other cells: \\{RRD+7} "Get first expression from
cell two to the Right Right one Down and add 7 to it".

[https://github.com/jhallen/joes-
sandbox/tree/master/doc/nice...](https://github.com/jhallen/joes-
sandbox/tree/master/doc/nicetex)

Anyway, I'd like this capability in the editor, will add it someday..

~~~
skrause
Is this the same JOE editor I was using when I first started using Linux
around 1999?

~~~
jhallenworld
Yes.

~~~
vanderZwan
That puts the sentence _" will add it someday.."_ in perspective.

~~~
jhallenworld
Everyone should have a long term project..

------
staticvoidmaine
A great option which is similar but different and which I enjoy very much is:

[https://speedcrunch.org/](https://speedcrunch.org/)

~~~
dankoss
I second this, it's a great cross-platform scratchpad.

------
flixic
As Marco Arment once said, if Soulver isn’t open he’s not working. Rings true
for me as well. I almost always have it running to help me through some
calculation or more complex modeling. Highly recommended.

------
vjeux
I reimplemented a simplified version of it 7 years ago (wow, time flies) and
open sourced it, if people are interested.
[https://github.com/vjeux/soulver.js](https://github.com/vjeux/soulver.js)

~~~
jraph
Watch out:

> $22 for lunch + 10% sales tax

Displays $32.00 instead of $24.20 or something. Other issues: it does not
support units on the right nor euros (€).

Nice anyway :-)

~~~
continuational
To be pedantic, 10% = 0.10, which is has no unit, so it can't be added to a
dollar amount.

~~~
jraph
Sure, but 25 + 10% = 27.5 for:

\- Soulver, according to the screenshots (and the goal of this project seems
to match Soulver's behavior),

\- the calculator on my phone,

\- KRunner, the launcher in KDE, and KCalc, its calculator

\- gcalc, the Gnome calculator

\- qalc, that shows "25 * (110 * percent) = 27,5".

\- The TI-106 solar calculator that I happen to have [1].

Thinking about it, we are probably talking about some kind of "\+ %" operator,
where x + y % = x + x × y / 100.

Interestingly, 10% = 0 for the TI-106 (but 25*10% = 2.5). % alone does not
seem to mean anything for it.

This little calculator will probably outlive me.

[1]
[http://www.datamath.org/BASIC/LCD_Modern/TI-106_2.htm](http://www.datamath.org/BASIC/LCD_Modern/TI-106_2.htm)

------
badatshipping
The funny thing is that Excel would basically meet this need perfectly if it
didn’t take 5 seconds to open.

~~~
petey283
This. Excel as a notepad would be great. Don't know enough about windows
desktop development to implement my own solution, but I'm surprised that
nothing currently exists.

~~~
selimthegrim
[http://blockpad.net](http://blockpad.net) might be what you are looking for

------
gumby
I've used Soulver for several years and just upgraded so I guess I like it. I
have to confess I originally bought it simply because I was delighted someone
was reimagining the calculator interface and I wanted to support that. But I
do use it every day.

It's not my automatic go-to calculator (that's either dc or RPN pcalc). But if
I want to do any slightly complicated calculation but don't need the overhead
of Excel/Numbers or Mathmatica (or am on my phone!) it's really nice to lay
out some variables (cost/m2, length width, blah blah) and be able to tweak
them. And I can fiddle on my computer and then see the model on my phone where
it's also easy to edit.

Not a tool for everyone, but surprisingly good as both a programmer and
general purpose calculator.

------
diimdeep
Really like [https://calca.io](https://calca.io)

~~~
skuhn
I really like Calca and still use it a bunch, but it has a few annoyances
(some of which cause incorrect answers) and seems to get updated about once
every 4 years.

Putting the answers inline rather than over in a separate column (ala Soulver
and Numi) makes more sense to me.

------
dotmanish
I've been a Soulver user since 2012, and it's been an integral part of my
works, even acting as a scratch pad for ideas with numbers.

The UX is the plus here - I am aware that there have been several other apps
that have offered a polished UX since then, but the convenience and my learned
affinity to Soulver makes me keep it.

------
madisp
It looks neat but I wish it had physics calculations - I want to be able to
write something like

10m * 1000kg * 9.8m/s^2 in kWh

and see a correct result

~~~
jsilence
Not as polished as Soulver and Numi, but maybe Frink is something for you:
[https://frinklang.org/](https://frinklang.org/)

~~~
roryokane
As a student project, I once prototyped a Soulver-like interface that used
Frink for its calculations: [https://github.com/roryokane/CalcuDoc/wiki/About-
CalcuDoc](https://github.com/roryokane/CalcuDoc/wiki/About-CalcuDoc). You can
see screenshots and get the code from that link.

I didn’t continue working on it after the class finished, though – I lost all
interest after I realized that the Frink programming language, despite being
free, is not open source.

------
paleogizmo
I never knew there were so many people into notebook/repl style calculators,
for lack of an accepted term. How did these never take over from the
skeuomorphic style? There clearly seems to be a market below the
spreadsheet/Jupyter notebook use case.

------
fghorow
Slightly off topic:

Back in the early days of the Newton, there was an app that let you manipulate
algebraic expressions by dragging and dropping individual elements of the
expression. Think factoring out a common factor represented by the expression
sprouting parentheses with the factor out front. There was a later effort
called MathDrag'n but that seemed to run out of steam.

Does anyone know if a similar thing exists and is maintained now?

~~~
TimTheTinker
The old (pre-OS X) Macintosh app Graphing Calculator did this. I really miss
it.

~~~
pvg
It's still around -

[https://www.pacifict.com/WhatsNew.html](https://www.pacifict.com/WhatsNew.html)

~~~
TimTheTinker
Hey thanks!!

------
pfranz
What's new between Soulver 2 and 3? I can't seem to find out any info.

This type of app seems like it would be useful, and I know I'm basically
asking for free candy, but I don't find 30 day trials that useful. I'll toy
around with it now, but 35 days later think about it for serious work and ever
really get to evaluate it. Or, I'll drop $30 on it now and never think about
it again.

------
bitwize
Org-mode: Notepad, meet calculator, spreadsheet, mind map, literate
programming tool, blogging/Web CMS, presentation builder...

~~~
anotheryou
I really can't find a good way to recreate what I have with something like
soulver.

With tables I don't see the formulas at glance. Only alternative would be a
real programming language but than something like time is a pain again.

~~~
subjectsigma
You can evaluate emacs lisp everywhere in the editor with C-x C-e. C-u C-x C-e
pastes into the buffer. IDK if that fits your use case or not but I hope it's
helpful.

~~~
anotheryou
what does this correspond to? I'm on spacemacs

~~~
subjectsigma
eval-last-sexp, which I believe is , e s in Spacemacs. Also, most Emacs
defaults like that are carried over to Spacemacs so you can try SPC h d k C-x
C-e and get info that way.

------
stickfigure
This looks neat, but I'm struggling with the landing page.

There are a bunch of animated gifs that show off how Soulver works - great!
But just as they finish the exercise and show the result, they immediately
blank and restart. I don't get any time to figure out what just happened. It's
incredibly frustrating.

Put a 5s pause at the "complete" frame.

~~~
roryokane
It’s also annoying that each example on the landing page only fades in when it
is scrolled almost to the top of the window. I have enough vertical space to
see two examples at once, but it always hides the bottom one to look
“mysterious”. This is especially disorienting when scrolling up or down a page
at a time.

Apple’s marketing pages do this type of fade-in better – the fade-in happens
quickly as soon as the page is scrolled to a certain point, and after that,
the faded-in item doesn’t fade out again unless you refresh the page.

------
pkamb
Soulver is great, but there's one feature that seriously makes me hate using
it.

I often open up "scratchpad" text documents. I Paste some text, edit it,
Select All, then Cut. I press CMD-W to close the window. Because the document
is blank, I'm not prompted to save the unsaved File.

If I try to do the same thing with Soulver, when I close the (blank) window
the app pops up a modal dialog asking me where I want to save the (blank,
never-saved, scratchpad-only) File. So annoying.

It seriously prevents me from quickly opening up or using Soulver just because
I don't want to deal with clicking through that modal once I'm done. I'll just
use a Text document instead or put the math equation into the Chrome omnibox.

~~~
roryokane
In the save confirmation dialog of any Mac app, the keyboard shortcut Command-
Delete (⌘⌫) chooses Delete for you. I found such dialogs much less annoying
after I learned that.

So when you want to close a window without saving:

1\. Hit ⌘W

2\. Wait a moment for the dialog to open

3\. Hit ⌘⌫

------
xattt
A tangent, but there is an unspoken need for natural language
processing/interpretation in EHR charting for nurses.

Very often, you enter values manually into a flow sheet around that status of
a patient (ie vitals, PQRST for pain, assessments) but you may also enter a
supporting note around the circumstances of your charting.

It would be beyond helpful to have an interpreter to pull in data within that
note to place it within the appropriate data fields. It would eliminate a
significant portion of duplicate charting.

I am putting it out there, because this is beyond me to solve this issue from
a technical standpoint.

Soulver looks like a tiny step in that direction/way of thinking.

~~~
zdragnar
Is this really a good solution? My biggest concern is more psychological than
technical. If the error rate of interpretation is too high, then it obviously
won't reduce the effort. However, if the error rate is low, then the errors
are much more likely to be overlooked.

The enemy of good may be perfect, but it seems that the closer to (without
being) perfect the interpreter, the worse the outcome for the patient.

------
kalid
Shameless plug, I made [https://instacalc.com](https://instacalc.com)
(pastebin for calcs) for back-of-the-envelope number crunching. Fast, free,
gets out of your way.

------
redwards510
I'd love to see a VS Code extension that does this. Anyone heard of one?

------
wernsey
Like the concept, but I'm on Windows so I'll try out some of the alternatives
mentioned in these comments.

My solution for Windows has been the NppCalc plugin for Notepad++. It is not
quite as advanced, but does have a lot of functions that the alternatives
don't (like some common encryption algorithms which came in useful recently)

[https://sourceforge.net/p/nppcalc/wiki/Home/](https://sourceforge.net/p/nppcalc/wiki/Home/)

------
CriticalCathed
I do this kind of thing a lot...this is a tool that I didn't know I needed.
Like excel-lite.

Too bad it's mac only. And so is Numi.

Any linux (preferred) or windows alternatives?

~~~
floatboth
[https://github.com/parnold-x/nasc](https://github.com/parnold-x/nasc) for GTK

------
lcnmrn
Eva(luate)
[https://github.com/NerdyPepper/eva](https://github.com/NerdyPepper/eva)

------
newscracker
I've used this sometimes, and still use it sometimes (a few times a year,
probably). But I find it not very intuitive (beyond the basics of typing some
names, numbers and operators in a list), and I couldn't figure out how to
_easily_ do subtotals in a long list (I don't want to write a long formula
adding every other item above). Better documentation and examples could help.

------
matchbok
Cool idea, but but does every website nowadays insist on lazy loading every
single part of the site? It just makes everything feel so _slow_.

------
crooked-v
I wish there was an app like this that would work with dense text with
embedded math, so I could use it for tabletop game character sheets.

~~~
nekopa
Maybe try to use this from a comment elsewhere in this thread:

build your own reactive editor or content with data streams using TagleJS:
[http://worrydream.com/Tangle/](http://worrydream.com/Tangle/) and it is open
source. :)

------
kragen
I'm using a thing called microMath+ on Android (available on F-Droid) but it's
kind of clumsy. I haven't tried hacking on it yet to improve the UI, but I'm
wondering if there might be something else out there that's already better.
(Not proprietary software, obviously.)

~~~
roryokane
I don’t see the app on F-Droid – the listing on
[https://www.f-droid.org/en/packages/32/index.html](https://www.f-droid.org/en/packages/32/index.html)
skips from “Microchip” to “Microphone”. I can’t find the app’s website or code
by searching the web either – all I found was this C++ project from 2012:
[https://github.com/candycode/micromath](https://github.com/candycode/micromath).

~~~
kragen
Sorry, it's spelled with a Greek lowercase mu.

~~~
roryokane
It wasn’t clear what part of “microMath+” you meant should be replaced by μ,
but I eventually found the app. It’s μMath+, on F-Droid at
[https://www.f-droid.org/en/packages/com.mkulesh.micromath.pl...](https://www.f-droid.org/en/packages/com.mkulesh.micromath.plus/)
and on GitHub at
[https://github.com/mkulesh/microMathematics](https://github.com/mkulesh/microMathematics).

~~~
kragen
That's right. I'm sorry I didn't post the correct name in the first place; I
don't have
[https://github.com/kragen/xcompose](https://github.com/kragen/xcompose) set
up on my hand computer (because it doesn't run X).

------
eswat
I don’t use Soulver that much anymore other than while travelling, but it’s
great for tracking my travel budget on my phone: able to clearly list what
I’ve bought, for how much, what the grand total is in my home currency and
leave comments on things.

------
ncmncm
It's funny that in the very first image showing how it works, they have a wage
calculation for four days worked, but there are five days.

"There are two hard problems in programming: naming, cache maintenance, and
off-by-one errors."

Not just in programming.

------
smugshot
you can build your own reactive editor or content with data streams using
TagleJS: [http://worrydream.com/Tangle/](http://worrydream.com/Tangle/) and it
is open source. :)

Not just calculator.

~~~
vanderZwan
Isn't that a slightly different kind of thing though? That makes a static
document interactive.

------
xinan
I feel that with non-standard syntax like $100 + 25% tip it become very
confusing whether the answer would be 100.25 or 125. I’ll end up spending a
lot of time trying to verify the answer.

------
otoburb
Type annotated calculator. If the author had a Windows version he would
probably sell many more licenses, but understandably that's probably not high
on their priority list.

~~~
immigrantsheep
You got Speedcrunch which is both crossplatform and opensource

~~~
otoburb
I love Speedcrunch and it's an integral part of my Windows workflow, but not
as flexible as Numi or Soulver. I would incorporate either of those two into
my Windows workflow if they were available as such with the same
responsiveness and footprint.

~~~
zarathustraa
For Windows you might want to checkout OpalCalc. The website is horrible, but
the product is actually good (if ugly).

------
Elepsis
Has anyone found anything remotely comparable for Android? I'd love to have a
Soulver or Numi analog on my phone. I don't even need it to sync with
anything.

------
war1025
I wish the gifs on the page would pause a little longer at the end. It loops
back to the beginning too fast for me to really grok what is happening.

------
toypaj
I've used this for years, and use it to tally up my outgoings quickly, and
changing a linked value will update all the related items

------
jdlyga
Mac only? Oh well

------
lloydatkinson
Mac only? Really.

~~~
jazzyjackson
Since getting a Mac I've been finding that there's a whole market of mac only
apps and I get the sense that it's just choosing your demographic: people who
buy macs are more likely to pay for software.

------
NelsonMinar
I've also been using Soulver for years, mostly on my iPhone. I like how it's
basically Jupyter-for-arithmetic.

------
anotheryou
for Windows: OpalCalc

more than nostalgic website but actively maintained:
[https://www.skytopia.com/software/opalcalc/](https://www.skytopia.com/software/opalcalc/)

calcing with time is a bit jumpy at times, but other than that I love it for
quick napkin calcing stuff

costs 15 bucks

------
garysahota93
This is awesome! I was actually looking around for something a few days ago!
Perfect timing.

------
fourier_mode
UI is impressive!

But, how is the functionality provided better than tons of free spreadsheet
apps out there?

~~~
zarathustraa
Spreadsheets force you to pick cells, and the formulas are hidden. They are
non-linear, this is linear. They also take a lot of screen space, this is
tiny.

------
jasonhansel
Anyone know of a good Linux version? For Windows, OpalCalc is pretty good.

------
vincent-toups
C-X X-E evaluates any s-expression in any emacs buffer using emacs lisp.

~~~
rhymer
Or C-x * for calc-dispatch? I guess the point of this app is the input doesn't
have to be precise. Not sure emacs can do that.

------
cr0sh
Part of me thinks this needs to be a plugin or something for VS Code...

------
cvaidya1986
Lovely! Congratulations :)

------
broabprobe
looks like a great app but a little disappointing it requires MacOs 10.14.
There are a non-insignificant number of people still using older machines.

------
thomasfl
Just like emacs in the 1980´s.

------
6thaccount2
I usually use Mathematica for this kind of thing.

~~~
6thaccount2
Not sure why I got downvoted here, so I'll explain that Mathematica makes a
really good proxy for this.

I can do a decent amount of this in Notebooks or the terminal with
Wolframscript and I'm not limited to simple things either.

I'm sure this tool is better if you just need something really simple as it is
much cheaper and certainly lighter weight than Mathematica.

------
coldacid
Why wouldn't I just use something like orgmode?

~~~
outworlder
I'm also an Emacs user. But there are people who don't use Emacs. Or _gasp_
don't even have it installed! Believe it or not.

------
indentit
A paid, Mac only app which could fairly easily be implemented as a plugin to
any popular text editor... I'm not sure I understand the appeal - what am I
missing here, please? :)

~~~
petepete
This is like comparing Dropbox to "having an FTP account, mounting it locally
with curlftpfs, and then using SVN or CVS on the mounted filesystem".

Yes, you could. Or you could use something that's polished and works, with a
clean UI and years of real world testing.

~~~
mikeash
For anyone missing the joke, when the Dropbox announcement was posted to HN,
that was exactly the reaction it got.

